# Pedernales River Carp



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Got out to the Pedernales River above Johnson City last week with my buddy Sam from Austin. The warm temps had the carp shallow and tailing.

Started off a little rusty, and missed a few eats. The carp here are really aggressive, and are the only carp I have found in Texas that will move several feet to chase and eat a fly. Makes it easier on our end!

This guy ate three times back to back, and I missed the hookset every single one of them. By some miracle, he didn't spook after each failed attempt. 
Fourth times a charm.










These fish were a ton of fun on a 4 wt glass rod...










Also spotted a few buffalo. Sam hooked up on one big buff briefly before she spit the hook. Heres a shot right before she ate...










Brandon


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Great pics. Did you give that carp in the first pic a little shake to make his dorsal stand up for the picture haha?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice.

We gotta go get some of those.

You have a standing invite to paddle the San Marcos River.


----------

